# Pig Roast



## Blue Vomit (Jul 4, 2012)

Our work crew has decided to have a family picnic and roast a pig. We are complete newbies to the pig roast. We usually drink too much and burn a few hotdogs at the normal picnic. One of the boys will be doing research this weekend on the pit, spit, etc. Because I am labeled as the strange dude that is always burning something, I have been put in charge of the fuel (wood). I have several questions I'm hoping you guys and gals can answer.
Please keep in mind we are not trying to win any blue ribbons here. We are pretty much trying to keep it simple and shoot for average.
We are using a pit, not a smoker. I have been told it will take around 8 hours for a 50 to 60lb pig. How much wood do I need for 8 hours of pit burning?
Do I supplement with charcoal?
I have also been told apple wood will enhance the flavor. I just obtained a pickup load of apple for this occasion from a friend. Pics are of the same load in various stages of unloading to show accurate amount.
Is this enough apple wood? When do I throw the apple on the fire? What other wood do I use, or should I stay away from?
This apple was cut green several days ago. I heard it is better green for flavor. If this is the case, should I wait to split it days before the roast (mid aug)?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## swagler85 (Jul 5, 2012)

White oak is also excellent for roasting pigs if you have it. You can add charcoal in if you want. I usually use primarily charcoal and add wood for smoke. Pigs are really easy to do. Just get that thing up to temp and you will be good to go. But make sure you order a pig with the skin on, keeps the juices inside. Enjoy the roast!


----------



## swagler85 (Jul 5, 2012)

Also for a first time pig roaster go to themantuary.com that website has a lot of great Info on roasting pigs.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Jul 5, 2012)

souds good, thanks for the info.


----------



## Mr A (Jul 5, 2012)

I never have roasted a whole pig myself. My avatar is a pic I liked from somewhere on the internet. My uncle used to roast whole pig every Memorial Day. He had a big commercial, trailered type BBQ. It had a electric motor turning the pig on a spit several hours. He filled the BBQ with seasoned apple wood, burned it to coals, and then started cooking the pig. He started a separate fire pit a few hours later to burn more wood into coals to add to the BBQ when the first lit coals started to go down. I would think a hole in the ground would be a better way, the  way the Hawaiians, and the Mexicans do it. It is just a big piece of meat, you need a big enough pit to cook it in, and enough heat to keep it cooking. Like I said, I've never done it myself, but I wouldn't think just cut wet apple wood is going to coal at all to keep it hot enough to cook. You need coals that will burn several hours


----------



## smoke show (Jul 5, 2012)

Requesting pics of stated pig roast.


----------



## swagler85 (Jul 5, 2012)

I haven't taken any recent pics, probly have some of older ones. I use an old manure spreader that a farmer friend turned into a roaster. Works great, and most people have no clue what it really is. Biggest bonus is its already on wheels. Also big enough to do two pigs if you takeout the ribs


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 5, 2012)

My buddy has a big spit... Its a trailer also. Done 2 here at my house. No pics. Sorry. No help with the wood either.

As for the wood, I would think that you would want some semi wet wood. Just for the smoke?? Again, I dont know much. But wet wood holds more smell (compared to fresh split, to 2 summers seasoned??) And more moisture for smoke?

This is just my subscription to the thread for pics.


----------



## smoke show (Jul 5, 2012)

yeah round here its all trailer types with charcoal being the fuel of choice.

def interested in seeing this completed.


----------



## coaly (Jul 5, 2012)

One old trick is using two sections of chain link fence or two gates. Lay the pig on one, put the other on top and lash them together with wire. A couple people can pick it up and flip it over and the fence material holds it together.
It's the easiest way to flip a pig over a pit.

For more smoke flavor, soak some wood pieces in buckets of water overnight and add as necessary.

I've always used wet hickory added to charcoal coals.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 5, 2012)

I use green applewood, green maple, and green white oak for all my smoking needs. A lot of modern pig roasts are in fact done on trailered cookers of both the factory and custom-made variety. I grew up going to yearly pig roasts that my uncle had, and we used no such device. Just a makeshift cinder block pit (several rows high, with a tin "lean-to" door on one end), a hand rotisserie (eventually replaced with an electric job) and a unpainted, plain tin "roof" that could be flipped out of the way when necessary. Get a good fire going with dry maple splits, add some dry oak splits to get some good coaling. Get the pig on there and cooking, and add your green splits when necessary (I make small splits of the green wood, around 2"x 2" or so, that way they will smolder for a while and eventually catch fire adding to the coal bed.) You can add charcoal if you want, but if you have a nice cache of seasoned red oak/white oak you don't need any charcoal. Just make sure you calculate how much time you will need for each pound of that pig and make sure you try to maintain a relatively uniform temperature. And like Smokeshow said, pics or it didn't happen.......


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 6, 2012)

Also waiting for pictures and/or an invite!


----------



## swagler85 (Jul 6, 2012)

Well we could do hearth.com pig roast.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm in.  I'll bring the firewood, lets get a place and time.......


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 6, 2012)

swagler85 said:


> Well we could do hearth.com pig roast.





Scotty Overkill said:


> I'm in.  I'll bring the firewood, lets get a place and time.......



Yep.... X2. Im in


----------



## swagler85 (Jul 6, 2012)

I have the space at my house, Canton Ohio. I been wanting to do another one again. If we get a good response on here I would be willing to host.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 6, 2012)

Your about 30 minutes away.... So I vote for your place! 

Ive got a little room to. But for people coming from the East, its a farther drive! LOL


----------



## swagler85 (Jul 6, 2012)

Well I will start another post somewhere and we can have our first wood cutter addicts meeting and enjoy a pig roast!


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 6, 2012)

Wkpoor had a GTG at the end of May for Saw addicts. 

There is the Woodstock Open house that draws a lpt of folks from here.

The Pig Roast/Wood Talk GTG in Canton Ohio?? Sounds like a Good time!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## smoke show (Jul 6, 2012)

9hr drive.


----------



## swagler85 (Jul 6, 2012)

smoke show said:


> 9hr drive.


but theres pork involved!


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 6, 2012)

swagler85 said:


> but theres pork involved!



And cheap beer!!


----------



## smoke show (Jul 6, 2012)

swagler85 said:


> but theres pork involved!







DexterDay said:


> And cheap beer!!


----------

